# New install of FreeBSD 12 stalls at boot, will not resolve USB issue



## Mr. Lumbergh (Jun 18, 2019)

I had to play with GRUB2 a bit on my installed Linux to get it to boot FreeBSD, but I sorted that out earlier today and tried to launch FreeBSD for the first time. However during the booting process, it hangs with the following:

```
ugen4.5: <Unknown > at usbus4 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
usb_alloc_device: set address 5 failed (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 5 failed. USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=5, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
```
Then I go through four repeats of the last three lines before it drops back to 

```
ugen4.5: <Unknown > at usbus4 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
```
and starts over again. It ran for about 20 minutes before I rebooted back to Linux to search for a resolution, but I didn't see anything quite like what I'm seeing now. I didn't get any hardware errors when trying from a LiveCD environment; could gamepads and printers cause issues now that it's installed?


----------



## aragats (Jun 18, 2019)

Are you able to boot anything else off a USB drive? It could be caused by a BIOS bug, I've seen very similar things when booted MS WIndows off a USB drive in HP laptops a few years ago.
HP (and especially Compaq line) laptops used to have very special hardware configuration.


----------



## Mr. Lumbergh (Jun 20, 2019)

aragats said:


> Are you able to boot anything else off a USB drive? It could be caused by a BIOS bug, I've seen very similar things when booted MS WIndows off a USB drive in HP laptops a few years ago.
> HP (and especially Compaq line) laptops used to have very special hardware configuration.


I haven't tried booting anything from USB; I'm using a CD. I tried running the installer again, nothing to lose really since I haven't "moved in" yet, and for some reason I'm now getting the USB error splashed over the text menus. Is there some command to stop these probes so it doesn't keep looping on me and prevent me from logging in or reinstalling?


----------

